# Interest in wild game recipes?



## Backwoodsman1968 (Oct 15, 2014)

Just curious if theres an interest in wild game recipes maybe even some out if the norm like game from trapping ie:muskrat, beaver,****, possum etc? Ive cooked a lot of the first 3 and the 2 rodents are delicious.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

I would love some recipes. Have any for squirrel? We're planning on thinning out the population soon.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Louisiana Creole Squirrel or Rabbit or Goat.*

After dipping the meat in milk coat it with a mixture of flour 1 cup, black pepper 1teasp, salt 1 1/2 teasp ,fry it in oil till golden brown then make the sauce. Some 3-4 tbsp of oil, 2 onions thinly slice, 2 garlic cloves mashed, black pepper and red pepper flakes to taste or hot sauce and about 3 1/2 cups of tomatoes juice or sauce, one is lighter than the other, cook the sauce to flavorful then in a Crockpot or cast iron in the oven at 350 or so pour over meat and cook till meat falls of the bones, about 1 1/2 hours give or take. I haven`t cook a squirrel in many moons, it will probably cause my divorce or death but rabbits are a delicacy in my house although I have to tell my family is chicken: laugh: .The trick to a good wild game meat is in the marinade, beer, wine, sour oranges, with onion/garlic/pepper, never salt, it makes the meat tough.12 hours later the marinade is dump and the meat is fry and place in the cooking pot with the Creole sauce wish is then tasted for saltiness and spices a good slow fire will make the meat fall of the bone .
This can be applied to wild turkey or guinea hens.
Enjoy.


----------



## Backwoodsman1968 (Oct 15, 2014)

That sounds good. Heres our basic fried squirrel n fixins. Dress squirrel ASAP. Hair free by tail skinning method. I can describe it if need be. Cut out the glands, bad ones inside shoulders. Cut into 6pieces, legs, ribs and "back strap". Soak in salt water in fridge overnight is best but an hour will do. Heat 3/4" oil in skillet to medium. Dredge squirrel pices in flour with salt, pepper an seasoning salt to taste. BB size piece of flour to text the oil. Place in oil on low medium heat, slower the better for fryin squirrels. Check for doneness and turn only once.drain well and cover when done. Pour off all but about 1/3cup of the oil. Scrape up goodies from the bottom of the pan and stir into the oil. Left over dredging flour and we flour can be mixed in. Pour enough flour to make a "roux" stirring flour and oil/goodies together. Once all the flour is soaked up with the oil( go slow when putting it in) pour in enough WHOLE/vitD milk(1" from rim) and stir continuously over high heat. It thickens fairly quickly but will thicken more as it cools. Taste n salt n pepper to taste. Fried, baked or mashed taters are awesome with this gravy, we also do biscuits or brown and serve rolls and the "goodie" gravy is awesome over any of it or anything. You can also bread n fry the heads if so inclined. The head meat is edible and many crack the skulls to scoop the brains out. Corn on the cob or milky field corn goes good with it too. Takes longer to trpe then to fix once the tree rats are acquired. This is a deercamp favorite here. Heart n liver can also be eaten if prepped like the pieces but they cook super quick, brains and organ meat of rodents can be hazardous. Its your call on them. All 3 make good cat(catfish)/turtle bait too btw.


----------



## Backwoodsman1968 (Oct 15, 2014)

Another squirrel recipe, good for the old ones. I can tell you how to age a squirrel but not on an open forum. Prep and fry squirrel same as above. Mix 3 small cans of cream of mushroom soup or one big "family" size can with your choice of milk per directions. I prefer whole:vitD. Pour soup into a crockpot or it does good camping in a. Dutch oven. Its enough soup for about 8 pieces. On low in crockpot for 6+ hours or two hours in a dutch oven on low. Stir frequently if the heats too high. Once the squirrels falling off the bone remove and cover on a plate. The "pot liquor" is good on a lot of things, biscuits, fried or campfire taters. Ive even save for and mixed 1lb of sausage in for biscuits and gravy. Very versatile recipe.


----------

